# Beginner Hydroponic Grower questions!



## gant77 (Apr 18, 2008)

High everyone, I have a question if you don't mind...Can anyone point me in the direction of a site or FAQ or anything that will tell me what I need to buy to do a set up? I have watched Mr. Green's video a couple of time and he doesn't explain some of the set up in regards to what to buy for the drain plugs in the tub. Like i said im a beginner but I am willing to learn! Please help!!! Thanks!


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 18, 2008)

it all depend on wat setup u wann use i think in da long run


----------



## brushybill (Apr 18, 2008)

look at some hydroponic suppliers ,like hgt or sunlight supply and look at "fittings'


----------



## Yoga (Apr 18, 2008)

I am just starting out too, and my advice is do research on THIS site.  I wish I would have done it before I went out and got a bunch of stuff that I didn't need.  Figure out what kind of system and then go to the search and plug it in.  You will get threads that tell you exactly what you need, how to do it and have pictures.  And the best part is that if you have any questions you have a lot of people who can help you figure it out.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah! Find some ones grow that looks simple/nice thin duplicate what they have!!


----------



## lyfr (Apr 19, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Yeah! Find some ones grow that looks simple/nice thin duplicate what they have!!


thats a great idea!


----------



## md.apothecary (Apr 19, 2008)

Don't necessarily duplicate EVERYTHING in their grow.

Hydro systems, yes.... lighting and ventilation, NO. You WILL require different lighting, ventilation, etc., than everyone else. Because there are too many variables that will work for or against you. So really... the best beginner setups for hydro is a drip or bubbler (DWC) system. NOT a MR. Green ebb/flow! 

But... Mr Green does tell you the size fittings and stuff you need.


----------



## Zepplin (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi gant77, 

One resource you may wish to consider is Jorge Cervantes book on Growing titled "Marijuana Horticulture"  A great book that goes through the grow process from A to Z.  Has a section which describes the diffrent hydropoinic systems and includes a step-by-step guide, including parts list, for setting up a DWC hydropoinc system for under $50.00. All the parts he lists can be had at your local hardware store.

The book comes with LOTS of pics too which makes the topics he talks about much easier to understand!

Zepplin


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 21, 2008)

IMHO, a DWC is a great way to start out.  You can put a system together for almost no money, it is simple to "operate", and the results are usually great.  

With hydroponics, you MUST have a ph meter and a ppm meter.  The ph of the water must be correct for the plant to uptake the nutes.  And you need to monitor the ppm of your nute solution.  You can kill a whole crop in a matter of hours with a ppm that is too high.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

You need to make sure to learn everything that you can about the subject before you go out and spend lots of money and time and not have a clue as to what you're doing. Make sure to research around in the forums and it will answer most of these basic questions that you have. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## md.apothecary (Apr 21, 2008)

with a very simple DWC, (which an entire bubbler system can be had on ebay  for 40 bucks) you have lots of time and money saved to practice with it. You'll find out real soon in a grow whether you've got "IT" or not!


----------



## gant77 (Apr 22, 2008)

OMG, thank you everyone for being so nice and helping me  
I have ordered Jorge's 2 DVD's and I do have both editions of the Horticulture book as well. My husband and I are trying to go for the set up that is featured in the youtube video by Mr. Green I believe that's his name. I am also buying every HT magazine I can find. I am loving the books titled "The Big Book of Buds"
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0932551823/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## snuggles (Apr 22, 2008)

Also do internet searches on retail units, if you find one that you like do a search for the instrution manual. The pdfs are all over the net, they show you how to build and whatnot.


----------



## CasualGrower (Apr 22, 2008)

Look into DWC!!!  I am starting that myself now and wish i had started there from the beginning..... I built a decent drip system but there is a bit of trial and error in building one..... DWC is basically a bucket and a airstone.....  keep the water level up and the nutes in the right range and growth is awesome....


----------



## tcooper1 (Apr 24, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> IMHO, a DWC is a great way to start out. You can put a system together for almost no money, it is simple to "operate", and the results are usually great.
> 
> With hydroponics, you MUST have a ph meter and a ppm meter. The ph of the water must be correct for the plant to uptake the nutes. And you need to monitor the ppm of your nute solution. You can kill a whole crop in a matter of hours with a ppm that is too high.


I FEEL STUPID, but what is ppm? I am just learning.Thanks for all the info I am getting from hours of reading other peoples experience.It has help alot


----------



## CasualGrower (Apr 24, 2008)

PPM is Parts Per Million.... basically the strength of your nutrient solution...The TDS ( Total Dissolved Solids ) meter will test the conductivity of electricity in your solution.  and that measurement is made in PPM.


----------

